# Dating Absolutely Pure Milk Bottle



## Karen (Apr 28, 2017)

I found a quart Absolutely Pure Milk bottle on our property in Colorado.  The bottle has a green tint.  There is no valve/ejection mark and no factory marking on the bottom. Nor is there a capacity or volume of contents marked on the bottle.  The spacing of the letters is not uniform.  For example, there is a big space between the letters l and u in the word Absolutely.  Can anyone tell me the approximate date of the bottle or if it might be a repo?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 28, 2017)

I think they began turning up in the 1950s as European imports for peoples' tables. Still made today in similar designs.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 28, 2017)

It's absolutely a repro, although they are based off of a real bottle the real Thatcher ones look almost nothing like that except for somewhat similar embossing.


----------



## Karen (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for the information.  Were the repos used to serve milk at meals?


----------



## whittled (Apr 30, 2017)

They were sold empty, what was done with them was up to the buyer.


----------

